# Butterfly-Koi



## WernerS (17. Aug. 2008)

Ich habe von einem verstorbenen Freund zwei Koi
geerbt.
Im Internet habe ich sie als Butterfly-Koi identifiziert.

Lt. seiner Frau hatte er sie 3 - 4 Jahre. Sie waren bisher in einem winzigen
Becken ( höchstens 300 Liter )

Sie sind jetzt ca. 15 cm lang ( ohne Schwanz)

Mein Teich ist größer, aber halt kein Koi-Teich. ( ca. 7000 Liter, tiefste Stelle 1,40 m )

Es sind die einzigsten Fische im Teich.
Technik: Oase Biodings 10.1, Aquamaxpumpe 10.000 Liter, Oase UVC 36 Watt

   
Wie groß werden die noch ?
Sind die bisher richtig gewachsen, trotz des Minibeckens ?
Reicht mein Teich auf Dauer aus ?
Was muß ich sonst noch beachten ?
Fressen die mir irgenwann die Pflanzen an ? ( Wenn ja, welche ? )

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Dodi (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Butterfly-Koi*

Hallo Werner,

wenn die Butterfly-Koi ca. 3 - 4 Jahre in dem Becken waren und vielleicht 1 Jahr alt waren, wie sie gekauft wurden, sind sie mit den genannten 15 cm viel zu klein.
Normalerweise sollten sie jetzt in etwa eine Körperlänge von 30 cm aufweisen. Zwei meiner Butterfly habe ich 2005 mit ca. 16 cm (mit Schwanz) gekauft (1-jährig) und die sind jetzt geschätzt ca. 40-45 cm mit Schwanz.

Dein Teich ist zwar etwas klein für Koi, aber wenn Du keine weiteren Fische drin hast, kann das klappen - es könnten sogar noch 2 - 3 Koi hinzukommen.

Koi knabbern gerne an Pflanzen, aber längst nicht an allen. Sie gehen z. B. nicht an Papageienfedern, __ Fieberklee, __ Iris, __ Kalmus. Meine mögen __ Gauklerblumen, die Wurzeln vom __ Wassersalat, __ Brunnenkresse. Es kann auch sein, dass die Koi, die Du geerbt hast, keine Pflanzen gewöhnt sind und daher auch nicht drangehen.

Ich denke, es gibt keinen Unterschied im Wachstum zu normalen Koi, die so um die 80-90 cm groß werden können. So große Butterfly-Koi habe ich jedoch noch nicht gesehen.

Viel Spaß mit den schönen Koi! 
Mach doch mal Fotos und stelle sie hier ein! 

P.S.: Ich habe Dein Thema mal in die Koi-Ecke verschoben.


----------

